# Looking for a used sweeper



## plowin21532

I'm looking for a used sweeper truck or trailer. I may consider a slide in unit as well. I have a couple of lots that are about 12 miles apart. My budget is 10k what's out there?


----------



## Myshasta

You can check with Dustin at Cantel Sweeping in Oregon; they buy a couple new units every year. I bought a used sweeper from them a few years ago and it had been perfect for my needs. The sweeper was well used with high miles and hours but was ready to sweep when I took delivery of it. I use if for 6-8 hrs a week and have not had any issues.

Also check www.sweepermarket.com you'll find listings from across the country.


----------



## plowin21532

Thanks


----------



## carli jenae

I have a trailer sweeper for sale. Will take $9500 for it. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Kmmagnu

Are you still in the market for a sweeper truck?


----------



## leolkfrm

Kmmagnu said:


> Are you still in the market for a sweeper truck?


info on what you have?...have a friend looking


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> info on what you have?...have a friend looking


I got a Tenant 95, I Had a new galvanized hopper in it, Continental diesel. Needs filters and a little TLC. Meaning the flaps on the bottom rotted off and the entrance door the kids threw a rock took the window out and sprung the door still shuts. Sweeps good and runs good. I will take $2K to get it out of my lay down yard. The City is after me got to get rid of some of my toys. When I bought the lot it was suppose to be for materials only. lol Looks like Fred Sanford's lot.


----------

